

Boston Startup Housing - edgeztv

I think the co-working office space loft in Central Sq is a great idea (<a href="http://coworking.pbwiki.com/CoworkingBoston" rel="nofollow">http://coworking.pbwiki.com/CoworkingBoston</a>), but many of us cannot afford to pay for both housing and office space.<p>I wanted to see if any startup founders would be interested in renting a house or large apartment together, for both living and working out of that space.  I'm posting this here because I'd like to have other entrepreneurial techies as roommates.<p>The ideal place would be located in the vicinity of Cambridge/Somerville or Allston/Brighton and cost not much over $500 per room monthly, with lease starting Sept 1 (or even better if no lease).<p>We are two guys, ages 25 &#38; 28, working on a web startup.  Anyone have space to offer or want to join us in this search?
======
morselsrule
I'd be interested. I'm living in Cambridge now, and am working for a startup.
Shoot me an email: patfitz06 aaat gmail

